#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  第一次徵角摟OWO

## 烈焰獸

已結束了喔 OWO

這次是我第一次徵角加寫小說(有點緊張)我希望大家能夠踴躍參予，我的動機來自於這兩部影片
1. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nDtI51ub0I
2. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnbbYWRQXSw
廢話不多說進入主題
我要徵的角色要8人(有一位角色(間諜)我先占走啦OWO)
需要的角色有
偵察兵（Scout） 
火箭兵（Soldier） 
火焰兵（Pyro） 
爆破兵（Demoman） 
重裝兵（Heavy） 
工程師（Engineer） 
醫療兵（Medic） 
狙擊手（Sniper）
PS: 有無角色設定都可以喔 OWO(畢竟只是借用你們的名子而已
可以自己選擇角色但重點是不能重複喔，如果重複最新的徵角的朋友會被取消資格喔OWO 請慎選
(如果只想稍微出現在文章的獸友們可以選擇爆破兵(因為一開始就犧牲，不過我會改一下內容))
希望各位獸友們踴躍參予喔 OWO :jcdragon-xp: 有點小害羞
角色全滿後小說才會開始寫

----------


## 藍尼

是TF2的角色呢www
第一次當然要好好捧場一下啦~
選個Sniper好了((因為他似乎是遊戲裡最正常的人XD

可是徵角故事應該要發到角色扮演版吧~

----------


## 卡斯特

我想要當火箭兵:3(是火的弓箭嗎?
設定完一點在給你XD

那麼烈焰獸小說加油喔www

----------


## 月光銀牙

甚麼?!!烈焰你要開委託?!!! :jcdragon-shock: 

  當然是要來湊一腳拉

本來想當狙擊手的.......

那就改當重裝兵（Heavy）吧

加油啦~

----------


## 烈焰獸

目前有的角色有
狙擊手（Sniper）藍尼
火箭兵（Soldier）卡滋  (PS 是拿火箭筒的喔OWO)
重裝兵（Heavy）月光銀牙
工程師（Engineer）冰極風
偵察兵（Scout）黑倫
醫療兵（Medic）碎風
火焰兵（Pyro）AdamsWolf
爆破兵（Demoman）傲斯頓

----------


## 烈焰獸

是拿火箭筒的角色喔(而且可以使用火箭跳來進行短距離的跳躍喔卡滋

----------


## 極風

感覺這個故事會很有趣

我想當工程師   >W<

烈焰獸要加油喔

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

您好，需要進行徵角的文學創作帖通常是歸入文字角色扮演區的，在下次發相關文時要多多注意喲ò ω ó
在此呼叫有關版主判斷是否需要進行移動操作，@薩拉·卡羅、@雪麒、@wingwolf

----------


## 烈焰獸

恩房兔謝謝你的提醒喔，我下次PO文章的時後會注意位置的 OWO

----------


## 烈焰獸

公告: 有報名徵角的朋友請注意，角色有獸設屬自由提供不強迫給予OWO

----------


## 碎風

烈焰要寫小說啊   那我也來捧場啦 XDD  (?
那我就選  醫療兵好了 ~  
那麼就祝小說順利囉~~~

----------


## 黑倫

烈焰獸小說甄角 當然要參加了www
我要當偵察兵owo/

----------


## 烈焰獸

碎風 狙擊手已被其他獸選走了喔 (請選其他角色

----------


## 烈焰獸

目前小說的角色缺兩個角色 爆破兵（Demoman）和 火焰兵（Pyro） 兩個角色 (想參加的朋友要快喔OWO

----------


## AdamsWolf

火焰兵（Pyro） 我想當阿>w<
感覺就是很有趣ww
中文名:亞當斯

----------


## 傲斯頓

我來選 爆破兵（Demoman）啦ww

要把我的犧牲場景寫的壯麗一點喔www(被踹飛

----------


## 烈焰獸

小說的徵角活動已結束了謝謝大家(90度鞠躬)小說在這個月底前會公布在狼樂的圖文創作曲的小說中OWO 拭目以待  :jcdragon-xp: (有點小害羞)

----------

